# anyone with experience of a yorkie x jack russell



## Rylee (Oct 21, 2011)

If anyone has read my previous post last week i was thinking of getting a westie but i have been put off by the health problems they can suffer from.

I'm now interested in a yorkie x jack russell, does anyone have one?

If the coat is long, not short like a jack russell, would it turn out to be low shedding like a yorkie? I absolutely love jack russells but the one thing i don't like is the shedding, which is why a cross would be nice.

There is so much to think about and weigh up, i want something small, has to get on with my cat, however i'm looking at a puppy so don't think this will be too much of a problem, it needs to not be too clingy and happy to be left alone. I won't be leaving it alone much, as my partner works from home and i work part time but when we go out etc i want it to be happy and not bark. I know yorkshire terriers like company though. If anyone has one and can offer some advice on what it's like that would be good.

I know with a cross breed they can all turn out very differently.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Perhaps you should look at a lower energy breed?
Personally, I think that would be a terrible mix for a cat, and can't imagine it being happy or quiet when left alone, unless you can give it loads of exercise.


----------



## Rylee (Oct 21, 2011)

all small dogs seem to be high energy breeds lol unless they are tiny companion breeds which then definately don't like being alone. 

It's such a nightmare trying to work out what breed would be best.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I have a yorkie and a Lhasa/poodle. My yorkie is very small and scared of any cats she has found in the garden. She is a chaser and loves playing fetch. Compared to my other dog she is a lap dog. When I sleep on my side she will often balance on me to sleep. She is more sociable than my dog. Whilst he isn't interested in strangers she likes to be fussed, although knowing their reputation I went out of my way to make sure she met lots of people. She rarely barks, but can growl if startled (especially if it is dark) which I'm working on.


----------



## sazzle (Sep 10, 2011)

I havent had any experience with this mix, so cant help there.

I think you may find that you will have to adjust to a dogs needs rather than try and pick one that will slot into your needs though, regardless of what breed you end up with. Even a dog that seems to fit in with all your requirements may change after a couple of months in its new home.

Regarding your cat, I think a pup will be easily slapped into shape by your moggy as long as your moggy decides it wants a dog in its hotel.:scared:

You may have to just keep searching for now and forget about the breed to some extent. Are you planning on getting a rescue? If so then the rescue centres will be able to advise you of what they have that maybe doesnt shed so much. You may be surprised what you end up with. 

I wanted large dog, ended up with small. Still wanted holidays and social life...now have none.:crying: All my choice now of course because I am too soft to leave him.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Never had problem with my westie  Bichon and lhasa apsos are small and little or no shedding good luck


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

We have a Yorkie x JRT, he is our second one, we got him when we still had the first and got him because we found them to be fantastic little dogs. Our old girl who died had long hair like a yorkie and she didn't shed, Alfie has short hair but he doesn't shed either 

He is fine to be left alone for a couple of hours, neighbours have never heard any noise from him, Titch was the same, they just curl up and sleep if left alone. Alfie still stays in a crate when we are out (he's just gone 3) but it's his choice, he loves his crate when he wants to chill out.

He does like his exercise and keeps going long after I turn home with Angel, hubby just continues walking with him but if the weather is terrible he hates going out and suffers no ill effects if he doesn't go out, he's quite happy to play with Angel and his toys and have a lazy day 

I can't comment on the cat as we don't have one but Alfie loves the rabbit and plays quite happily with him, never had a problem with them. He hates the bird though 

It's definitely a cross I would get again, I think they are absolutely cracking little dogs


----------

